
Ask HN: How ecommerce sites are built? - poinsettia
I need some help in learning about how modern e-commerce sites are built? Where does AWS come into play? what about redis? If I were to use some temple site builder (e.g. Wix), how is database and analytics connected to it?<p>If there is any tutorial or book or paid course, it&#x27;ll greatly help. Thanks.
======
fiiv
Redis is a type of database. It is a key value store, meaning that data you
access in it follows a simple pattern where every value in it is accessible
via a simple key. While you can use it for lots of things, typically it is not
used as the primary database for a website. Redis is often used as a cache or
session storage, so in a hypothetical ecommerce website you would maybe use it
like that.

AWS is a series of infrastructure offerings from Amazon. These include
hosting, managed databases, domain names, and much more. A self-hosted
ecommerce shop might run on AWS infrastructure.

From your questions, I'd direct you to Shopify, Rackspace or Woocommerce -
they have a lot of stuff set up for you already. It's an ecommerce shop in a
box.

